# posting articles and vids



## just2kicku (Apr 1, 2009)

Okay, I will admit that I'm an idiot when it comes to computers, but I've noticed links to articles and videos in peoples posts and was wondering how you do that. And since most of my posts come from my phone during the day (when I can get away for a minute or two, like now) was wondering if I you can still do that?


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't know about doing it from the phone -- though I think it's still the same basic interface.  Generally, the easiest way is to highlight the text you want to be the "title" of the link, then click on the globe with the infinity sign in the reply window, and put the URL in the dialog box that comes up.  You can do it manually, as well.  The commands are enclosed by brackets, and should look sort of like this:


> {URL="http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74882"}text{/URL}


  except I used {} instead of the square ones so they'd show up.  (The link is to this thread.)

You can also just type the URL and the software generally converts it to a link automatically.


----------

